# She is too small huh?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

So for the last two weeks I have been told at least twenty times that my 23" 60 pound 12 month old female is too small. I have been told story after story of people's 150 pound GSD's and blah blah blah. Well today my "super small" female took down our 230 pound helper during protection work. So I think I will keep my small but well behaved and trained female thanks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

get em! Good girl!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> So for the last two weeks I have been told at least twenty times that my 23" 60 pound 12 month old female is too small. I have been told story after story of people's 150 pound GSD's and blah blah blah. Well today my "super small" female took down our 230 pound helper during protection work. So I think I will keep my small but well behaved and trained female thanks.


Good Job Don't feel bad, mine is 27" and 60 pounds!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I met a 110lb male today, probably should have weighed under 100, but still he was huge I couldn't imagine him working or doing any athletic sport.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> So for the last two weeks I have been told at least twenty times that my 23" 60 pound 12 month old female is too small. I have been told story after story of people's 150 pound GSD's and blah blah blah. Well today my "super small" female took down our 230 pound helper during protection work. So I think I will keep my small but well behaved and trained female thanks.


After every new helper or "regular" I talk in to working my 64lbs female, they immediately follow with "she is really scary" or "I *really* like her"

It's the size of the fight in the dog, not the dog in the fight, as they say.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> After every new helper or "regular" I talk in to working my 64lbs female, they immediately follow with "she is really scary" or "I *really* like her"
> 
> It's the size of the fight in the dog, not the dog in the fight, as they say.


I couldn't agree more! The only dog to take me down while doing helper work was my clubs other female. She is about the same size as mine. Very intimidating dog. 

One of these day's I will have to take a trip to your neck of the woods. I would love to work your dogs.


----------

